# If you were to give a million dollars to a member of gbatemp



## Vigilante (Dec 14, 2010)

Who will you give a million dollars and why?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give it to the 'temper (a Nintendo Spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) who filed a class action lawsuit for my piracy, and wins. Anything else, only out of the generosity of my heart, but I would have to say that I would only give it to improve the site, and if there was any left over I would give only to the most needy users.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give it to the cat boy because he's my favorite temper


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 14, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I would give it to the 'temper (a Nintendo Spy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## monkat (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd give it to...geoflcl - we've probably had the best time together, if only because we chat on skype.

Sorry to everyone else that I've let down


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually I'm a generous sort of chap - I would 'split' it

I think I'd give a lump sum to several different developers like the AKAIO team & Spinal_Code (just to name a couple) 'cos of all the great programs/firmware/support they've done

I may've also put some into a trust fund/Saving account (or something like that) for GBATemp - for use towards prizes etc - because of all the disappointments of 'prize suppliers/sonsors' failing to give what they promised... GBATemp have had to buy replacements out of their own pockets in the past


----------



## smash_brew (Dec 14, 2010)

i'd have my baby's mama sign up for an account and give it to her cuz we're having a kid very soon and could certainly use the money. remember, charity begins at home.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 14, 2010)

to costello to invest in whatever he wants for the temp. he can keep a little for himself too.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd split it between Inori and Vulpes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vulpes is a big meanie head sometimes, but eh, I don't know anyone who deserves half a mil more than him besides... Inori XD


----------



## megawalk (Dec 14, 2010)

Antoligy. for the sake of the tempcraft servers


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 14, 2010)

probably to YWG for making so many updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or to the owners of the website i dont really know any of them tho)


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey how about retro for updates he deserves for me


----------



## updowners (Dec 14, 2010)

To one of the admins/mods. They're probably more likely to use it wisely.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 14, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I would give it to the 'temper (a Nintendo Spy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck what a crazy thought


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh. The temper I'd give it to left quite a while back... Hmmm... I guess the money would then be summarily returned to sender, right?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

Majority to the Mods/staff so they will leave me the fuck alone. JEEEEZE LET ME SPAM POST!

And the rest to Rydian so he would stop posting so I don't have to read his ctrl c + ctrl v's any more.
'


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Majority to the Mods/staff so they will leave me the fuck alone. JEEEEZE LET ME SPAM POST!
> 
> And the rest to Rydian so he would stop posting so I don't have to read his ctrl c + ctrl v's any more.
> '




Foresees Rydian's multi-quote reply to this.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 14, 2010)

I would pay iFish a million dollars to ban himself.

But then it would probably just get confiscated by his mom...

...which I will then retrieve from her during one of our nightly visits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*DON'T WORRY IFISH, WE WERE JUST WRESTLING, GAWD.*


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2010)

I would throw it out because I hate everyone here.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 14, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> I would throw it out because I hate everyone here.


you son of a bitch I thought we had something special.

Child support mother fucker do you pay it?!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 14, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> I would throw it out because I hate everyone here.


Emo alert


----------



## Forstride (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd give it all to no one.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 14, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> to costello to invest in whatever he wants for the temp. he can keep a little for himself too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or this.


----------



## mechadylan (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd give it to XFlak, so he could give us Mac users that Mac version of ModMii that he's been "cock-teasing" us with if he could only get some more donations to buy a Mac himself.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2010)

FAST6191 because his posts are always top-notch, incredibly well written and he always does superb research for every post. I doubt there are posts of him that are shorter than 3 lines, he's just so thorough and always looks up things for other people, puts so much time in posting a single post.
Just a superb member with an incredible knowledge. He doesn't always get what he deserves for those efforts.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 14, 2010)

If I were all of you, I would give the money to Sephxus.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 14, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I would pay iFish a million dollars to ban himself.
> 
> But then it would probably just get confiscated by his mom...
> ...


Heh he could use that million to buy approximately 1 apple product of choice....but on the bright side it can fit inside a manila envelope


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm too lazy too give reasons but I'd give it either to FAST6191, Costello, and Rydian.

*Edit: *Wowzers game01


----------



## Narayan (Dec 14, 2010)

hmm...  i don't know much of the members yet, but i'd give it to the tempers i remember, rydian, catboy, shadowsoldier, protokun7, ifish, iyoshi, brightneko, vulpes, shlong, viztard, infinite zero, shinigami357, ineap09, tundra, vigilante, overlord ndarian, phoenixgoddess, and i may have forgotten some. oh wait i did, i forgot monkat!


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd give it to Costy and the Admins to make the site a better place.

*COUGH* Make the Blue Pips work on Lite and Classic, goddamnit! *COUGH*


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give half of it to BoxShot and the other half to fgghjjkll because they are comrades in anime.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give it to Tamyu for Motoki-kun care.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd like to change my answer, I'd give a little bit to the mods for the same reason, little bit to rydian for the same reason, and I'll give the other $999,998 to whoever gives me a dreamcast.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 14, 2010)

To Costello, so I can buy some Admin Privileges and spam post all i want


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 14, 2010)

DeMoN SlAyEr obviously


----------



## hankchill (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd give it to DSGamer64, and then beat him up and take it back.


----------



## nutella (Dec 14, 2010)

kongsnutz


----------



## Goli (Dec 14, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to decide between haflore, prowler_, Scott-105 and PG.
So I'd give ¼ to each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And if I HAD to give some to staff members for some weird reason I'd give 1/5 to Zarcon and the rest to the previously mentioned members.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 14, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be able to decide between haflore, prowler_, Scott-105 and PG.
> So I'd give ¼ to each
> 
> 
> ...








I love you too, Goli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now that you mention haflore, I'd probably split the mil between Inori, Vulpes, you and him.
That busy bee


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I'd give it to...geoflcl - we've probably had the best time together, if only because we chat on skype.
> 
> Sorry to everyone else that I've let down
> 
> ...


Yeah, ol' Kongznuts. I do wonder what he's doing nowadays. Besides living in crushing debt, of course.

Ontopique: Who would I give a million dollars to...? Hmm.
You know, I'm not sure. Honestly, I don't think I'd be able to choose, as that would mean too many other people missing out that most definitely deserve it. At the end of the day, I'd most likely end up donating it to GBAtemp itself.

Of course, these words would have more meaning to it if I actually _had_ a million dollars.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd give it to TC for thinking up this idea in the first place.


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 14, 2010)

'Scuse me while I go make a dupe.


----------



## Neko (Dec 14, 2010)

I think I would split it and give it to raulpica, [M]artin and Minox.


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd give it to the Admins so they wont need Google AdSense anymore.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

Man, a lot of lovers in this thread, shit's gettin' gross.


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck where'd my post go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd give money to:


Spoiler



game01 to repay him|her|squid
I'd buy The Pi CS:S
I'd pay my debts to Aogu
I'd give money to CamulaHikari and Kwartel
I'd bribe Costello to let me festively ban people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


and to let me continue posting as I do
For moneez PM me :3


----------



## chyyran (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm.. Costello, so I can gain ultimate control of GBATemp!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give it to TrolleyDave and Vulpes Abnocto, just because they are filled with pure win!


----------



## Saken (Dec 14, 2010)

Xist, simply because he is the man.


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll give it to some of the mods, so they could reopen ShopTemp.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybeeee OVerlord Naddy. Cause hes cool.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 14, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be able to decide between haflore, prowler_, Scott-105 and PG.
> So I'd give ¼ to each
> 
> 
> ...


Awwe, I'm touched.

I'd give some to Goli, PG, iFish, haflore, and other people too. Pretty much all my friends. Oh, and TrolleyDave!

I forgot Monkat.


----------



## monkat (Dec 14, 2010)

ITT: Not Enough Monkat

(ITTNEM for short)


----------



## science (Dec 14, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many times do I have to tell you my sperm don't make stupid babies! That kid ain't mine!


----------



## JonthanD (Dec 14, 2010)

I would want to split it between Wood and the Accio Hacks people, my current favorite non commercial programs


----------



## iFish (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd have to say: Dialexio, geoflcl, and Monkat.

We've had a good 'ol time chatting on Skype. 

@Monkat:  Son, we're going fishing.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 14, 2010)

No one would give it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probs TD so he can stop working again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or Costy with a nice little PM saying "Make me the chief admin"


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> No one would give it to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give it to ShadowSoldier because he needs the Humble Indie Bundle.


----------



## Jasper07 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think it would be kinda strange to get 1 million from some random guy...


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 14, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> I think it would be kinda strange to get 1 million from some random guy...


But you would be happy to recieve it none the less?


----------



## Law (Dec 14, 2010)

somebody I know who would split it with me.

Probably TrolleyDave, because he's a nice guy.


----------



## Jasper07 (Dec 14, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha yea I would


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 14, 2010)

Btyre


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> I think it would be kinda strange to get 1 million from some random guy...


----------



## .Chris (Dec 14, 2010)

Costello.


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 14, 2010)

Spenstar, as i like and enjoy all his posts/work.
seems like a cool chap


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> I would give it to ShadowSoldier because he needs the Humble Indie Bundle.


Man, I actually have NO games to play this holiday. But with your million, I'd gladly give it all to the charities.


----------



## Devin (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give it to my other account.


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 14, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> I would give it to my other account.



lol, i hear that....but who knows my other account :-)


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll pay a million of whatever currency you want to anyone who comes in to work with me tomorrow, pins my supervisor to the ground, and spends 24 straight hours smacking him in the nuts with a golf club.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 14, 2010)

It comes down to three for me. It'd either go to:

Monkat - Get him away from the job and stupid people he complains about.

Rydian - He needs to pay for school, though I don't know if he has a plan for this already.

iFish - He buys apple products, and we all know how costly those are.



If I had to only choose one, I guess it'd go to Monkat, as the other two are either 15 or have a plan I'm semi-aware of.


----------



## Devin (Dec 14, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure me, myself, and I haven't lost contact with him.


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give it to GBAtemp's site administrators so they can keep up this awesome forum and to also help improve it for the future.


----------



## RE4zombie (Dec 14, 2010)

Arikado so he can devleop the Wii Dreamcast emulator to pure homebrew awesomeness!


----------



## stylow (Dec 14, 2010)

I would give it to stylow2 because it is me with an other account


----------



## Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd split it between 431unknown and RoxasIsSora.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone besides Monkat because his signature creeps me out.


----------



## Langin (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm A gay Little Cat Boy, or ehm Another World.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd donate it to the Monkat Nipple Liberation Front.


----------



## Devin (Dec 14, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I'd split it between 431unknown and RoxasIsSora.



I of course, would give you half of my half. So a cool $250,000 for both of us.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 15, 2010)

stylow said:
			
		

> I would give it to stylow2 because it is me with an other account


I thought your not aloud to have 2 acounts


----------



## pocchama1996 (Dec 15, 2010)

Costello


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> FAST6191 because his posts are always top-notch, incredibly well written and he always does superb research for every post. I doubt there are posts of him that are shorter than 3 lines, he's just so thorough and always looks up things for other people, puts so much time in posting a single post.
> Just a superb member with an incredible knowledge. He doesn't always get what he deserves for those efforts.


this.


----------



## monkat (Dec 16, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> If I had to only choose one, I guess it'd go to Monkat, as the other two are either 15 or have a plan I'm semi-aware of.



OHMAIGAWDILUVYOOO

Yeah, that's more than one word by the way.


----------



## Midna (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Majority to the Mods/staff so they will leave me the fuck alone. JEEEEZE LET ME SPAM POST!
> 
> And the rest to Rydian so he would stop posting so I don't have to read his ctrl c + ctrl v's any more.
> '


Why is that going around again? You're all irritated that he writes longer, more informed posts then yours? When he does copy + paste, it's usually appropriate and often is citing legal documents relevant to the topic at hand.

Oh and I'd buy the site with it.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 16, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I might have to split it 3 ways between 431, Roxas, and FAST.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 16, 2010)

normmatt and the akaio members that visit here to encourage them to keep up the good work.  I wouldn't worry about them quitting writing firmware because they are obsessed.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hadrian as it would be interesting/amusing to see what he would buy.

Fast is a real person? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always thought he was a bot filled with every bit information known to man.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 16, 2010)

it would have to be vulpes just cuz hes funny (from what ive seen)


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 16, 2010)

Why would I give it away anyway? I'd choose to keep the million.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 16, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Why would I give it away anyway? I'd choose to keep the million.


Selfish in every way


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 16, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd give it to this guy so I can watch him not donate a single penny.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 16, 2010)

I feel left out... No one wants to give me money. Am I that un-noticeable?

I'd probably give the money to the mods and the developers on this site; they deserve the money the most.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2010)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> it would have to be vulpes just cuz hes funny (from what ive seen)


Awesome!
I could finally upgrade to not-so-cheap hookers!


----------



## monkat (Dec 16, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I feel left out... No one wants to give me money. Am I that un-noticeable?



No, you're just not asskissable.

I mean, someone as super awesome and sexy as myself only got (I think) three or four nominations.

The collective 'mods' got about half of them.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 16, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I mean, someone as super awesome and sexy as myself only got (I think) three or four nominations.


I'm pretty sure you got more than 5.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

well cant i share the money? Say 50/50.


----------



## haddad (Dec 16, 2010)

umm.... I would choose Costello


----------



## Gore (Dec 16, 2010)

Probably this guy.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 16, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> well cant i share the money? Say 50/50.


Well you can


----------



## Sop (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd go 50/50 with Vulpes Abnocoto or monkat becuase they're both cool.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2010)

Okay, if y'all say so. I guess I can kiss more ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ah well, I guess I need to be more cool.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Fast is a real person?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Seriously? As far as I know the only bot in regular use here is Tempbot.

Unless of course you were joking.


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

Goli, as he's the 'Temp's spell checker.
And PK, for the same reasons.


----------

